# Cutting Big Pavers



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

We've finally started the installation of our Mega Arbel pavers. These guys are huge about 15" x 20" x 3".

Any suggestions on how to cut these stuckers? Due to their large dimensions I'm not sure if the table paver saw can handle them.
Its just 1 large piece with some false cuts put it to make it look more like flag stone.
Do you think a slab splitter could cut it even with the false cuts?
Thanks for you input.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

How about an angle grinder with a diamond blade. Cut as deep as you can on the line, smack it with a hammer, clean the edge by either chipping or with the grinder.


That's an interesting design...do you have to cut each to fit?


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

The paver come in exactly 1 shape, but with the false cuts and the clover leaf pattern to make them interlock and look more natural.

We've got a diamond blade for the circular saw, but its pretty dust and time consuming.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

la15ota said:


> We've got a diamond blade for the circular saw, but its pretty dust and time consuming.


That's normal and the only way I know of to get it done.

There a lapidary saws out there that you can put the paver in and set it on automatic cutting and leave it over night.

Make sure you have an N100 or better mask.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

conc weights about 110# per cu ft &, according to your post, the pieces'll be about .5 cu ft so i'd expect they weight 75#-90# ea,,, too heavy for us to be horsing around on a masonary table saw which won't normally cut 2 1/2" deep unless you fit it w/larger blades.

we'd use a demo saw but caution - most blades avail to rent're only .125 to .250,,, your 'mortar' jnt looks larger,,, btw, concrete has no 'grain' therefore it won't split as would stone.


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. Each paver weighs around 40 lbs.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

either i'm wrong ( not bloody likely but possible :laughing: ) or my memory's poor ( certainly a good chance of that ),,, for squaring off to fit a space/edge, we'd use the circle saw as you're doing,,, yes, its dusty for us, too :whistling2: that's why ours is fitted w/dust muzzle hooked up to a wet/dry vac.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

14" gas porta-saw, score them down half the thickness, break them and go.


----------



## amdspitfire (Feb 5, 2008)

As long as your not cutting along the long side, a tile saw should be your best bet and cleanest cut.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

nope, disagree & t'scar's got the right idea,,, no sense lifting & horsing around when you can cut 'em on a pr of 2x4's,,, rental's the same for both- however, either way, they'll get cut :yes:


----------



## paver83 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll tell you how i do it by my self,,,take a pencil,draw the line,take a hand,cating machine with diamond blade,cut it from the bouth sides,,if you dont want a dust,,you can watering it,but in this case you must use disck for the wet cuting dont use a slab splitter because it will break edges of pave, its not that kind of pave.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

your method's a tragedy awaiting circumstance to happen,,, unless a saw's specifically designed for wet-cutting, electrocution's an eventual event

either blade can cut wet but, professionally speaking, only a dry blade should cut dry.

editing your post would've been a great improvement, too !


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

*Went with the tile saw*

Well we decided to go with the 10" tile saw and its working out great. Have to do a few extra cuts when the cut lands in some areas, but overall its working out well. Two sides down and 2 more to go.


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks good, the right tool can really make a difference. A wet saw is great when the fit really counts.


----------



## BillPa (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks Nice!
I had Square Pavers that I needed to cut diagonally. I used a circular saw blade designed for cutting block ($20). I cut from the bottom so that the scratch marks from the shoe of the saw would not be visible. I also notched one end w/ a 1" cut so that when cutting from the other side I would get a clean break with no rough edges. Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Carpenter (Jul 11, 2009)

I would have just used a quick-cut with a hose attachment - your work looks great!


----------

